# yellow river bowfin pictures and story to come



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Caught one today on light tackle near holt in about 2 1/2 feet of water. River was really low. Wading towards main channel.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

You wont believe it but i was using a bream jig off of an old beetle spin and a number 10 bream hook 4 lb test. Good time had!!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Are you gonna eat that????


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

They Usually wreck my bream tackle


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

tips n tails said:


> Are you gonna eat that????


Got him on the grill now! U dont like em?


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

countryjwh said:


> They Usually wreck my bream tackle


First one I caught pretty neat


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

I would have to throw the grill away after cooking those nasty things on it


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

saintsfann76 said:


> Got him on the grill now! U dont like em?


Maybe in a survival situation. But no I hate them, tears up my bass baits. I take it your from LA? If you PM me your address and I ll drop all the ones I catch and some bonus gar fish. Let me know how it tastes if you will. Surprise it's teeth didn't cut your 4 lb test.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

fisheye48 said:


> I would have to throw the grill away after cooking those nasty things on it


Your funny


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

tips n tails said:


> Maybe in a survival situation. But no I hate them, tears up my bass baits. I take it your from LA? If you PM me your address and I ll drop all the ones I catch and some bonus gar fish. Let me know how it tastes if you will. Surprise it's teeth didn't cut your 4 lb test.


Nah just born and raised in milton. Or are u talking about l.a. Lower alabama. Pretty good on the grill. No complaints, heck yeah Ill take all the gar and bowfin u catch.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

saintsfann76 said:


> Nah just born and raised in milton. Or are u talking about l.a. Lower alabama. Pretty good on the grill. No complaints, heck yeah Ill take all the gar and bowfin u catch.


Well like I said I generally catch a few gar and grinnel every time I go cat fishing. Was the meat pretty white? Tell me about how you wade fish YR over by Holt? Shorts T shirt old pair of shoes? Fish deep holes?


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

That's a pretty good lookin cottonfish there buddy


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Actually this spot is off the main river, I would imagine if u launched off of log lake u would be on it pretty quick. Since the drought it has been no more than a couple feet deep across with some deep holes on the banks. I just wade up or down stream and look for some still water with some cover. Just barefoot and shorts and shirt. Always light tackle.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

This instance I caught a blue gill and a bass and happened up on the bowfin. Was a heck of a fight.


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

What are you calling log lake? The little slough there at the camp ground?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Is that the same thing as a Snake Head?


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

No they have a similar body shape, but they are two totally different fish.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Well if your serious about the gar or grinnel pm me your number or address and I wouldn't mind swinging by and dropping them off. Wish I had taken a pic of the one last night, it was about 5 lbs and ugly as hell looking


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

-WiRtH- said:


> What are you calling log lake? The little slough there at the camp ground?


That's Guest Lake I think....


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

Guest lake is all the way down at the end of the road. That's where I usually go


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

-WiRtH- said:


> What are you calling log lake? The little slough there at the camp ground?


Log lake road. It is in holt off of the intetstate.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

My buddy hsk35 caught this mudfish last night on yellow in holt...we fished from 7-11:30.no flatheads just mudfish and gar. Nasty jokers but fun to catch.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

They are fun.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

jcoss15 said:


> My buddy hsk35 caught this mudfish last night on yellow in holt...we fished from 7-11:30.no flatheads just mudfish and gar. Nasty jokers but fun to catch.


Did ja eat him?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

tips n tails said:


> Did ja eat him?


Naw I'll stick to catfish and bass...


----------

